# Waterproof/shockproof/freezeproof camera



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been looking into a camera for this season too. Right now, I think I'm pretty on the Panasomic Lumix TS-10, for its durability and it's price. I don't really see any other comparable camera in the range with a similar feature set.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Panasonic Lumix TS2. My photography friend got one for a float trip. My other photography friend saw it and got one too. It fits real nicely in a pocket and comes with a silicone jacket for extra protection. I love using. One of the greatest features is there is a sepperate record button for video. You don't have to switch to a different setting to start go from photographs to video.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

GoPro HD Hero. Waterproof to like 180 feet if it's in the waterproof casing. Shoots HD video in full HD 1080p @ 30 frames/second, 960p at 30 fps, 720p at 60fps or 30fps, and WVGA @ 60fps.

Check out some of the videos around on their website or on YouTube. The footage you can get with these and a little practice is unreal. I just got one a few days ago so still learning how it works but so far the results are pretty impressive. If all you want is a POV camera, I think this is the way to go.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

This is an older comparo (mid-year 2009).

'Waterproof' Camera Group Test (Q2 2009) Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

I've used all of the ones in that test (haven't tried the TS2 yet) and genuinely prefer the Canon.

It is bulbous (and that's being charitable) but I really like the image quality.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm planning on killing two birds with one stone this year. Droid X with an Otterbox case. HD video with HDMI output is an extra bonus.

The photo and video on that device rivals pretty much anything you'll see out of a simple point and shoot digital camera.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The same friend that has the TS2 also has an HTC Evo. The video camera rivals simple point and shoot but comes no where near his TS2.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the one of the olympus stylus' but I have also heard great things about the T2. I really want to pick one of those up.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Pentax has the new Optio W90 which has had the folks from CNET raving about it (4/5 Stars). Apparently it's got superb picture quality, which is unusual for an all-weather cam.

> 12-megapixel
> waterproof to 20 feet
> shockproof to 4 feet
> freezeproof to 14 degrees Fahrenheit
> glove friendly controls

Check it out here: Pentax Optio W90 Review (green) - Digital cameras - CNET Reviews


----------



## pmetz (Sep 15, 2010)

I picked up a Canon Powershot D10 before heading to Iraq this year for deployment. Works great, takes a beating and a half, handles the fine sand we always see out here and is waterproof/freezeproof. Takes great pics and it's what I will be using in the mountains when I get home this winter.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

How about the Kodak Playsport does HD video.

-Slyder


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I am going to suggest NOT using a droid X for photography on the slopes. I have brought touchscreen phones (G1), DSLR cameras (Canon XSi) and water/shock-proof point-and-shoots (Olympus Stylus).

If the phone sits in your pocket and only gets used once-in-a-while (for calls or texting) then it shouldn't garner much moisture. However, anything you keep out for extended periods will eventually get water inside of it. My Rebel XSi would always have snow sticking to it by the end of the day (I did have a bag I kept it in) and the 85mm f/1.8 lens for it had condensation on the interior surfaces after about 3 days.

I doubt that a Droid X would hold up for more than a day of use without getting water inside of it. I might not even take one with me... a 4.3inch screen would be pretty easy to crack from a fall. Better to get a prepaid UMTS phone, or a water-proof, shock-proof phone like the upcoming motorola Defy.

The secondary reason I wouldn't use a droid X is because your photos and video will be pretty poor quality on cloudy days. Even a mid-range ultracompact point&shoot like a Canon SD780IS will have considerably better performance in non-ideal conditions.

You live close to the hill... ask your friends what they usually take with them and use.





linvillegorge said:


> I'm planning on killing two birds with one stone this year. Droid X with an Otterbox case. HD video with HDMI output is an extra bonus.
> 
> The photo and video on that device rivals pretty much anything you'll see out of a simple point and shoot digital camera.


----------

